# new cedar siding



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Do any of you guy's remember what to apply to new cedar shingle type siding to make it look aged as to blend in with the existing shingles as much as possible?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Sorry, I listed under the wrong topic.


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

cabots bleeching oil


----------



## 707drz (Oct 21, 2008)

That's what I was thinking. i


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

rub some dirt on it.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

the blind leading the blind. what a joke of a pro forum.


----------

